# Newcastle Beer Related Must See ?



## Doc (6/9/05)

I'm going to be in Newcastle (NSW) for the day on Thursday for work.
It is a drive up, meeting, drive back type thing, but if there was something beer related that is a MUST SEE in Newcastle then that may really make the trip :lol:

So Newcastle members, is there anything beer/brewing related that I just shouldn't miss on my daytrip ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Hopsta (6/9/05)

I remember reading an article on the "Queens warf brewery" at Newy sounded good cant say i've been there yet though.


----------



## Borret (6/9/05)

Doc said:


> I'm going to be in Newcastle (NSW) for the day on Thursday for work.
> It is a drive up, meeting, drive back type thing, but if there was something beer related that is a MUST SEE in Newcastle then that may really make the trip :lol:
> 
> So Newcastle members, is there anything beer/brewing related that I just shouldn't miss on my daytrip ?
> ...


Not too much excitment up here as far as beer sight seeing. The only micro near town is the Peoples Brewery at Wickam run by the Comisar himself. :lol: 

Perhaps a trip to Marks Homebrew just to stick your head in his fridge and smell the huge vatiety of hops  . Second on the list is Kahibah corkers (not far off the pacific highway on your way home) for the best selection of world beers in town. Other than that it's just plain old boredom up these parts. Just us in our shoeboxes. You'll need to watch out for us in middle o road.  

That said we tend to drink beer rather than just 'SEE' it. And we like em DARK so you can't see the coal dust floatin in. Rather boring really.

Are you in Newcastle itself or someother where out of the city centre?

Cheers

Borret


----------



## Borret (6/9/05)

Hopsta said:


> I remember reading an article on the "Queens warf brewery" at Newy sounded good cant say i've been there yet though.
> [post="75642"][/post]​


Really just a big pub on the water. They are in affiliation to a degree with Bluetongue and have their seasonal beers on tap as well as a heap of others. But if you are expecting bright coppers and kettles by the fact that they call it a brewery then don't bother. It is a nice setting over the harbour though as long as the weather suitable.

Cheers 

Borret


----------



## Ross (6/9/05)

I had a great evening there with the Newc boys - but alas as Borret says, no brewery...


----------



## n00ch (6/9/05)

They used to brew onsite at the Queens Warf Brewery but then they realised that can make more money from turning the brewery area into a bar....

I wouldn't recommend going there if your after something different. They do have the Blue Tongue beers on tap but currently don't serve their seasonal beer (well they didn't last night and apparently not for a few days/weeks) which is a pilsner and the only BT beer worth drinking currently IMHO. 

I to can't really recommend anywhere except maybe Marks as Borret recommended. If your after a beer though the Red Heffer (pretty much right in Newcastle) has a few Red Oak beers on tap which are rather nice.


----------



## Ross (6/9/05)

n00ch said:


> I wouldn't recommend going there if your after something different. They do have the Blue Tongue beers on tap but currently don't serve their seasonal beer (well they didn't last night and apparently not for a few days/weeks) which is a pilsner and the only BT beer worth drinking currently IMHO.
> 
> [post="75651"][/post]​



I know everyone to their own tastes - But BT Pilsner!!! - that's, to quote someone else, "like drinking carbonated candy floss" - IMO one of the worst beers I've ever drunk... didn't try the others, so if it's their best, they're going to have to rely very heavily on their snazzy marketing to survive...


----------



## Gough (6/9/05)

Borret said:


> Not too much excitment up here as far as beer sight seeing. The only micro near town is the Peoples Brewery at Wickam run by the Comisar himself. :lol:
> 
> Perhaps a trip to Marks Homebrew just to stick your head in his fridge and smell the huge vatiety of hops. Second on the list is Kahibah corkers (not far off the pacific highway on your way home) for the best selection of world beers in town. Other than that it's just plain old boredom up these parts. Just us in our shoeboxes. You'll need to watch out for us in middle o road.
> 
> ...



G'day Doc,

You could come and visit me here at the People's Brewery as suggested by the ever helpful Borret, but it is truly a very micro micro and I'll be at work on Thursday anyway unfortunately  

As everyone has said, not really much on the 'must see' list brewery wise in Newcastle I'm afraid. Mark's shop is easy to get to and is worth a look. The Queen's Wharf Brewery is a good lunch option especially if the day is good. Top location and sometimes decent enough beers. Other than that the Red Heifer has Redoak beers, but then you can obviously drink them all the time in Sydney anyway. Out in the suburbs the BlueTongue brewery is worth a visit if you can organise one, but again, middle of the day Thursday might be difficult and if you're based in town it is a 20ish minute drive. Worth a try if you're keen though. If you are 'up the Valley' at all, the Potter's Tavern/Brewery at Cessnock on the Branxton Road has a nice Kolsch and the brewer Luke Scott is a really nice bloke who is very welcoming to fellow brewers. Always good for a chat  

Sorry I can't help you more than that though Doc. If you were up overnight or on the weekend maybe but even the People's Brewery has to shut during 'work' hours...  

Hope you have a good one anyway,

Shawn.


----------



## Gough (6/9/05)

Ross said:


> n00ch said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't recommend going there if your after something different. They do have the Blue Tongue beers on tap but currently don't serve their seasonal beer (well they didn't last night and apparently not for a few days/weeks) which is a pilsner and the only BT beer worth drinking currently IMHO.
> ...



G'day Ross, 

I think Nooch was referring to one of their 'seasonal' brews, a Pilsner (rather than the Premium Lager) which I haven't had yet but have heard good things about. 

Shawn.


----------



## Ross (6/9/05)

apologies nooch, i was refering to the BT lager....


----------



## Borret (6/9/05)

Ross said:


> apologies nooch, i was refering to the BT lager....
> [post="75658"][/post]​


Yep, it's our very own interpretation of XXXX Gold...... well it's nearly as drinkable after you've run a marathon.

Did someone say Marathon.... home of the Knights...

Go Knights :beerbang: 

Borret


----------



## Weizguy (6/9/05)

Sorry, can't think of a "must see" in Newcastle, as far as beer goes.

Best that I can offer is to drop some beer at Mark's shop if you want a Berliner weisse and an Arrogant (DME) clone, and if ya wanna pick up.

The shop is humble, yet well-stocked; friendly, helpful and full of advice, as well as ready to listen.

At Queen's Wharf (ex-)Brewery they have a couple of house beers brewed by BT.
If U go at Happy Hour 5-7PM, they are half price for pints and half-pints. I recommend the Brewery Bitter, but U should taste what they have if U R there at Happy Hour.

I spent many a Friday arvo at happy hour there. On one occasion, polishing off 6 x $2 pints in a little over 2 hours. AHB'ers reference here.

Seth out


----------



## Doc (6/9/05)

Thanks for all the replies fellas.

Sounds like the go will be leave a bit earlier and do a drive-by of Marks Brew Shop before my meeting.
On the way home do a short detour to visit Potter's Tavern/Brewery at Cessnock on Branxton Road for a Kolsch.

Thanks again for the tips.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## n00ch (6/9/05)

No worries Ross, if i heard someone giving the BT lager a good rap I would have jumped on them harder then you did me! I can't drink the stuff. 
I went to the BT "brewery" up in the vineyards on Sunday and had a taste of their Pilsner and IPA. I must say that the Pilsner really wasn't that bad a beer. The IPA was a fair attempt as well. If they get either of these on tap at the Queens Wharf Brewery then i'll definately be there for a few.

I'd have to second Shawn on the Potters Kolsch (drinking one right now actually) if you ever get a longer stay up this way its worth a visit. Luke is more then happy to discuss every aspect of their beers.

I was looking at the Brewery Bitter last night Weiz and was almost tempted to try it but thought it wouldn't be any good. I'll be sure to try it next time.

Out


----------



## Weizguy (6/9/05)

N00ch,

I still miss Nobby's Pale Ale. Good beer 4 the price, as well as the black "Old" beer they used to have under the 'Brewery" banner.

That was about 2 brewers ago, tho'.

There used to be a choice of house beer: Pale, Bitter and Old. The Old had a touch of treacle in it and gave U a filthy headache if U had 2 much.

Yep, I must be getting old...

Just B sure to have the Bitter during happy hour. That way U won't feel 2 cheated if U don't like it.

Seth out


----------



## n00ch (6/9/05)

All those beers muct have been before my time Seth! Which means they must have been around more then 4 years ago. 

Definately make sure I give the bitter a try next time i drop in.


----------



## Bilph (6/9/05)

Go see Borret's chiller...

Still impressed...


----------



## Borret (7/9/05)

Bilph said:


> Go see Borret's chiller...
> 
> Still impressed...
> [post="75681"][/post]​



Awwww shucks Bilph.... thanks mate. 

It is with regrets that I inform you that the Borret Gallery is only open for viewing afterhours.  

Borret


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/9/05)

Borrett.

You forgot to mention that a trip to Newcastle is worth a viewing of "Sadie" alone. 

Strange things go on up there.... Strange things indeed. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## shmick (7/9/05)

G'day Doc
I'd offer to catch up for a chat also but stuck at work (Lambton) with no transport - damn carpooling :angry: Maybe next time.

Mark's HB is pretty good value for a visit.
Keen, knowledgeable blokes, great service & fantastic discounts if you plug them on the forum.....


----------



## Gough (7/9/05)

shmick said:


> Mark's HB is pretty good value for a visit.
> Keen, knowledgeable blokes, great service & fantastic discounts if you plug them on the forum.....
> [post="75723"][/post]​



Now THAT was shameless! :lol: :lol: Go Shmick :lol: 

Shawn.


----------



## Borret (7/9/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Borrett.
> 
> You forgot to mention that a trip to Newcastle is worth a viewing of "Sadie" alone.
> 
> ...



Oih,

What happens on the tour...stays on the tour.....OK :lol:


----------



## Doc (8/9/05)

A successful trip to Newcastle today.
Finished my business around lunch so popped into Marks Home Brew to say a quick gidday. A couple of hours later left having had the full tour and a few supplies. A big thanks for the tip to visit and to the guys at Marks Home Brew for making me feel welcome. The bottles are cooling Weizguy, so will give a taste over the weekend :lol: Thanks very muchly.
I'll have to take a photo of a gift from Marks Home Brew and post it here. Just because I said I would 
Stopped in at Potters on the way home and had a taster of the Kolsch and the Bock. Both very nice indeed.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Borret (8/9/05)

Doc,

Glad you enjoyed the Marks....we knew you would.  
But you do have us intriged by this gift you need to take photo's of. It wasn't the sign from the front of the shop was it. :lol: 

Cheers

Borret :blink:


----------



## Doc (8/9/05)

drum roll please.





Beers,
Doc


----------



## Borret (8/9/05)

Well they're no good in the bag. I'm sure they wanted you to model them for us


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/9/05)

Flup Flops!

Doc. He must have known you were a Kiwi.  

Warren -


----------



## Gough (8/9/05)

G'day Doc, 

Glad to see you survived your trip to Newcastle and to hear that Mark and Keith looked after you.

The only thing wrong with your picture mate, is that we only can ever find one of our thongs at a time up here :lol: :lol: 

Go Newcastle  

Shawn.


----------



## Borret (8/9/05)

YOU were LUCKY. We used to dream of thong..... (um.... still do , wrong forum)

Borret


----------



## Doc (8/9/05)

Borret, Warren and Gough. They are called Jandals :lol:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gough (8/9/05)

Jandals??? :blink: 

Shawn.


----------



## Borret (8/9/05)

And must be worn cow toe style with woolen socks while eating a cheereo


----------



## Doc (8/9/05)

My god, their jandals are just like their beer. Cheep and nasty.
Almost cut open my feet getting them on.
Here is the piccy. You asked for it.


Put down your beer.
Don't view on a full stomach.





































You were warned.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Borret (8/9/05)

I think you traded in your SHAME for those Jandals. That's shocking.

Now we might have a little bit of shame to share between all of us up here


----------



## Linz (8/9/05)

And they even have "Flip" & " Flop" spelt in Queenslander on them, one on each


XXXX on one, and XXXX on the other. h34r: h34r: :lol: 

Just so they know which one makes what sound...


----------



## Borret (8/9/05)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## n00ch (8/9/05)

Hahahahaha dropped into Marks today and they gave me a pair of those delightful beauties! 

You must have had a hell of a trip if you went home via Potters!


----------



## SJW (9/9/05)

Doc, Glad to hear that u had a great time in our Newcastle, and yes Mark is the man when it come to HB supplies in Newy. You could of dropped by my place and helped bottle up the Imperial Vanilla Burbon Porter last night. It was sooooooo nice straight out of the rack I cant wait to try it. But like a good little fella I boxed em all up and put the down the back shed out of harms or my way for 6 months or so.
All the best, and thanks again for that recipe.

STEPHEN


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/9/05)

Oi Doc!

They just rang... You forgot your other pressie.  :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Weizguy (9/9/05)

Good to hear that the trip was not wasted, Doc.

Mark was chuffed to hear that U were going to visit.

The weisse is the same as the intended NSW Xmas brew, and the other is the infamous DME based Arrogant clone.

U should at least enojy the weisse.

Cheers
Seth out


----------

